# WV AG: CHL Will Qualify For Federal Exemption To Brady Background Check



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

WV Attorney General Announces Concealed Handgun License Will Qualify For Federal Exemption

Way to go, Patrick!!! ::clapping::
He's been very active in increasing WV reciprocity with other states as well.


----------

